

Ask HN: Now that so many of you are off GoDaddy, where'd you guys go? - Randuin

See topic
======
cag_ii
I've had good luck with nearlyfreespeech.net for a while now (pre go-daddy
exodus).

The only reason I had a domain @go daddy is that nfs doesn't do the .me tld.
That domain is being moved to namecheap.

------
frankwong
namecheap, but .name and .ws can't goto namecheap. Decided to not renew those
anyway. Only thing left is a ssl cert for a client. Will wait that one til
expire.

------
pandemicsyn
I went with name.com.

